# m'illumino di meno



## Old matilde (13 Febbraio 2009)

Oggi è la giornata di "M'illumino di meno" tutti possiamo aderire questa sera, l'azione è spegnere le luci e tutto ciò che consuma energia... 
si può approfittare per una cena a lume di candela 

	
	
		
		
	


	




negozi, attività, privati, monumenti di tutta italia spegneranno le luci, anche la provenza ha aderito!

fra 1 minut0 si spegnerà la Cupola di S.Pietro a Roma... e parte l'iniziativa

http://milluminodimeno.blog.rai.it/

*e noi? siamo pronti?????*


----------



## Old Alexantro (13 Febbraio 2009)

gli accendini valgono?


----------



## lale75 (13 Febbraio 2009)

Alexantro ha detto:


> gli accendini valgono?


 
no, devi usare le pietre focaie o i bastoncini...


----------



## Old matilde (13 Febbraio 2009)

si accendini, candele.... 


anche un bel gioco se proviamo ad usare gli altri sensi


----------



## Mari' (13 Febbraio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> si accendini, candele....
> 
> 
> anche un bel gioco se proviamo ad usare gli altri sensi


... ed in compagnia viene anche meglio  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  o no?


----------



## Old matilde (13 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ed in compagnia viene anche meglio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh si... lo consigliano!
ma chi è questa visione???? saranno le tenebre... un sogno!


----------



## Old matilde (13 Febbraio 2009)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ed in compagnia viene anche meglio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh si... lo consigliano!
ma chi è questa visione???? saranno le tenebre... un sogno!


----------



## Old matilde (13 Febbraio 2009)

si è spento il Senato (per sempre?)

sintonizzatevi su radiorai2


----------



## Mari' (13 Febbraio 2009)

matilde ha detto:


> eh si... lo consigliano!
> ma chi è questa visione???? saranno le tenebre... un sogno!


l'ho trovato nel web
http://www.flickr.com/photos/61273381@N00/391021012/


----------



## Old matilde (13 Febbraio 2009)




----------



## Old Aleluja (13 Febbraio 2009)

io vorrei illuminarmi d'imene...si può?


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Febbraio 2009)

Aleluja ha detto:


> io vorrei illuminarmi d'imene...si può?


NO


----------



## Old Aleluja (13 Febbraio 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> NO


 minchia che crudeltà...


----------

